# Ariens 924121-1128 Placement of Extension Spring 08309400



## martinmpeko (Nov 25, 2016)

While working on my Ariens 924121-1128 traction belt idler, I let go of the extension spring (part #08309400) and can't figure out where to properly place it. I've searched online for a schematic drawing but am coming up empty. Can anyone help?


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Here is a pixx, think your talking about part# 28. It connects to the idler bracket and then stretches down to a hole near the right axle. It comes through the bearing plate retainer. Tried to get a close up of location from a pixx on my phone. Hope that helps you out.


----------



## Izzi0714 (Dec 15, 2020)

martinmpeko said:


> While working on my Ariens 924121-1128 traction belt idler, I let go of the extension spring (part #08309400) and can't figure out where to properly place it. I've searched online for a schematic drawing but am coming up empty. Can anyone help?


You posted this a few years ago on Snowblower Forum. Did you ever figure out where the 08309400 idler arm spring went? I'm in the same boat with my 2004 Ariens 11528. Thanks, Dave


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

On the 924's I have had , which I just sold them this past year, I recall that spring going through and attaching to the side frame, in one of those holes, the larger one I believe.


----------



## Izzi0714 (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks for the help, the large hole worked. I tried one of the smaller holes initially & the spring rubbed on the drive pulley. It's a bit of a wonky design as the spring falls off as soon as you relieve belt tension.


----------

